
Re: Quibi. What's Mobile Native? - sooperb
https://seyitaylor.com/quibi-whats-mobile-native/
======
phillipseamore
There's stuff I'd like to watch on Quibi, but I gave up watching on the phone.
I'd continue subscribing if I could watch on my Apple TV or Roku. Not
supporting those options seems to be a very stupid business decision, I'd
think you'd want to be across as many platforms as possible (or economical).

